# First Heat 7 Months?



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

Im a little surprised and confused. Everything Ive read about Vizslas here and elsewhere suggests first heats don't normally start until about 11 months at the earliest. Monica has started to show some spotting blood but only in her sleep. Is this a sign of her first heat or something else? She's only 7 months now so I'm a bit surprised and disappointed as we wanted to get her spayed before her first heat. Any advice? 

Also any general information about Vislas in heat? I wonder if theres any breed specific experience. I had a mixed breed growing up who had a very short heat of only about 2 weeks. I also had a pit bull who had a heat that lasted 6 weeks. Im wondering if Vizslas have shorter or longer or it just depends.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby had her first heat at 7 months too, she had a "mini heat" about a month earlier. She's coming up 5 year old in June and she's perfectly healthy. I had her spayed at 2 year old


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

From what I've heard it is unusual for them to start so young, but not unheard of. Scout's first was at 10.5 months and I wasn't expecting it so soon either. She's had 4 cycles now and 3 of them were "normal" 21 days long and one was about a week longer.

Whenever I first notice spotting, I write down some dates to give me a general idea of when to look for the next stage. I look for estrous/standing heat, when they are receptive to breeding and more at risk of getting pregnant, to start 7-12 days after spotting. Her discharge will change to a lighter pink or yellow color. This can last another week or so. 

I would really encourage you to research the effects of spaying and consider waiting until she's closer to 2 years old before spaying, if at all. That is of course, completely your decision! However, at minimum you'll want to wait 3 months after her cycle ends before the surgery so her hormones have time to normalize and her uterus returns to a smaller size. It'll make the surgery safer.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Will she have to be crated? Can she go on walks or is that too tempting for the male dogs? I suppose they make sanitary pads for dogs, but Vizslas have more moves than a Yoga master AND Houdini  so how would you keep her from nipping the pad- an Elizabethan collar?

I hope no one minds me asking ???


----------



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well don't believe everything you read! I was waiting on getting Monica spayed because I had ready everywhere Vizslas don't usually go into their first heat till at the EARLIEST 11 months! She was about 7 months 2 weeks when she started and its finally just about finished! 

Thank god!


----------



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Will she have to be crated? Can she go on walks or is that too tempting for the male dogs? I suppose they make sanitary pads for dogs, but Vizslas have more moves than a Yoga master AND Houdini  so how would you keep her from nipping the pad- an Elizabethan collar?
> 
> I hope no one minds me asking ???


Thankfully a pet store in my area was changing owners right as she started her heat. They were selling everything at deep discounts. They happened to have really convenient "panties" just for this with some pads that have adhesive backs. She definitely has bled a lot but not as much as my last dog, a pit bull. My pit bull's first cycle was VERY VERY heavy and the discharge was like nothing I've ever smelled before. It filled the entire apartment. Not only that but it lasted nearly 5 weeks. 

Monica's has not been too bad. She hates the panties but really can't get them off except a few times while we were sleeping. 

We managed to keep her away from most male dogs and if we couldn't we moved along quickly. Im surprised it wasn't AS crazy as I imagined with male dogs. Here in Spain people do not seem to neuter their dogs regularly so I expected more craziness.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for your answer to a sensitive topic.


----------



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wow this heat start to finish has lasted more or less for 6 weeks!

The first week was light spotting in her bed but this has definitely been 6 full weeks. UFF!


----------



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

7 weeks! 7 long crazy, messy, stressful weeks of heat! Its finally over. It seemed like it was ending around 4 weeks as she stopped accepting males attempting to mount her and the liquid got clearer. Then about a week later her flow increased again and it got more red. Then suddenly one day it suddenly stopped to almost nothing. Then the next day it was over. I was kind of shocked. I was beginning to wonder if she had pyometria. It lasted SO LONG. Longer than Ive heard any normal heat lasting.

Im just glad its over and she's healthy!


----------

